# cichlid rocks, where they have their own little cubby.



## annem (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anyone ever used these comercialy made stones. I have used terra cotta pots with some suscces, well it looks like they are happy in there. The cichlid stones are quite pricey and I am not even sure which size to buy. Any suggestions would be welcome. How about making them myself? would you make them out of cement? I remember making puppet heads starting with a baloon and paper mache. Instead of paper mache could you use the cement (regular cement?) would you have to cure it and how?
I will look forward to any suggestions. I have a 55 gallon I consider it a longboy, it is 48" L by 16" H. 3 yellow labs getting bigger every day (all male) 1 juvenile tropheous duboise just starting to change his color band. 2 calvins, 1 yellow, 1 black. 1 tiny white rock dweller who adds a bit of interest. 4 other small juveniles I can't remember name of, blue body yellow fins. I could look up the name but I want to get to bed before midnight. Oh and 2 jewel chiclid too. I do have a lot of hidey holes and slanted rocks. They seem to get along fine.
Thank you, Anne I would appreciate any comments of suggestions I have had my tank for a year and a half gradually building up to the 55, That is as big as I will go.
I think of it as gardening in the winter (I live in the detroit area)
Thanks for reading my rambling letter.
Sincerley, Anne, Royal Oak, MI


----------



## DrDoom (Mar 1, 2010)

You can use cement, but you need to cure it submerged in water for a long period of time so that everything leeches out of it. There is alot of info about this on the forum here and in the library section in the threads and articles about DIY backgrounds.

Here is a good guide for making reef rock out of concrete.

http://www.mindspear.com/reef/concrete/index.htm

It is more geared for reef tanks, but you can modify things to work for cichlids. A portland cement/sand mix works pretty well and the "rocks" turn out a bit smoother than the argonite reef rocks. You can add Quickrete cement pigments if you want to color the mix or leave it white/grey for more of a holey rock look. The materials are cheap, so just experiment a bit and see what works for you.

Another option would be to carve your "rocks" out of styrofoam and then paint them with a few coats of Drylok. Again, for more info, check the many DIY background threads. You would need to affix your foam rocks to a piece of slate or something to weigh them down, but Drylok does not need to cure for nearly as long as cement or concrete. You can tint the Drylok with the cement pigments as well.


----------



## DrDoom (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is another link that details the rock making better

http://www.garf.org/-2010/rockschool.html


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I've tried making rocks but they look like something somebody made! There is one question about pouring too many. I find I need to unload my rocks frequently to catch female mouthbrooders. Any reason for not using real rocks? They can be picked up real cheap and in unlimited sizes and shapes. If the native rocks in your area don't appeal, check the landscaping supply places. For me the time and effort to get a bum looking rock was not worth the time. Concrete is alkaline as it is made from limestone and whether and how much it will change your PH will depend on what PH you start from. High PH may not get much higher but low may have a major change.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

When I had Africans I used real rocks and cichlid stones of various sizes and they worked very well. Once they get some algae on them they look pretty much like real stones and the fish did use them.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

3 suggestions go to construction sites.... build your own buy going to a place where they sell stone for masionary work. or see what pond builders have to offer...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*I've tried making rocks but they look like something somebody made*

Same here.
Wish I was tight with those guys who make the stuff used in movies.

Those Cichlid Stones leave me a little flat.
At first I thought kind of cool, but the uniformity of a bunch of them.
Well, let`s leave it at, I don`t have any.
Having the one opening would end up being like a septic tank. 
Full of all the stuff that goes into a septic tank.
Check your area for a landscape supply and see what rock they have.
You might be pleasantly surprised.
$0.02


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

"Calvus" is what you have, not Calvin.
Coat pvc tubes with non-toxic 'glue' and roll in the desired substrate, or what is already on the tank floor.
Like Kaiser says, I don't have any, 'nuff said!!


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

i have had mine for years and they work great

they may not be for everyone,however those that worry about toxicity issues are being a little paranoid in my opinion.With just cause. I would not want to lose one of my mbuna either.

Since originally I had the same concerns I made sure to be aware of any changing water parameters and have honestly noticed no changes.

Seeing as how most keepers would take such great care of their tanks and fish. One would think issues such as stale water would be unimportant anyways. I mean that I do frequent, consistent, scheduled water changes,and .make sure to turn over ,or vacuum the stones.

I obviously support the use of these handcrafted stones and have done fun and interesting things with them .

The best thing about them is the lightweight of them. because it becomes easier to aquscape and catch fish as they work as traps as well.

Many times I have posted of cichlid stones projects. Such as siliconing suction cups to them then applying them to the glass,or painting them with the drylok/cement with coloring to match the popular diy backgrounds.

I say get two 15 packs and enjoy .


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

iwade4fish said:


> "Calvus" is what you have, not Calvin.
> Coat pvc tubes with non-toxic 'glue' and roll in the desired substrate, or what is already on the tank floor.
> Like Kaiser says, I don't have any, 'nuff said!!


Those plastic pipes coated with silicone and gravel always look uglier and more unnatural to me than the plain pipe did in the first place. Coat one of those skinny balloons the clowns make animals from and then you can pop it after wards. Mix a little resin with sand for instantly neutral pH. or use a mixture of peat moss and cement. The acid and base help cancel each other out, and it is easy to get a natural looking rock surface with the combination.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Way better idea, McDaph!!! Just happen to have some of those laying around(daughters b'day).Post a pic when done, I might!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

iwade4fish said:


> Way better idea, McDaph!!! Just happen to have some of those laying around(daughters b'day).Post a pic when done, I might!


Looking forward to your pics! If I took a picture, you would not see much because they have been in the tanks for years and blend in with everything else.

If you use resin and sand, wrap the balloon with wax paper or it will be glued to the resin. Just enough resin to make the sand slightly moist or it will drip and permanently adhere to whatever it touches. I make it in a cardboard box with sandin the bottom and make a shape I want in the sand, line it with wax paper and use it as a mold. The top can be flat and becomes the bottom.

The hyper tufa artificial rock has many recipes, befitting something that gardeners have made for the past ~200 years. One part portland cement to three of peat moss is a simple one that I think works well in the aquarium. You can do one part portland, two parts peat, and one part of sand (to make it a little heavier), or vermiculite, or shredded Styrofoam (to make it very lightweight).

http://www.gardenguides.com/85041-make- ... -pots.html


----------

